# How to fit Rossignol binding to Burton NUG board



## hon (Feb 24, 2012)

My wife bought a Burton ICS Nug board and would like to fit a pair of Rossignal bindings. What hardware she need? Or is it possible at all? Burton shop in NYC could not help. Thanks.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Contact Rossi ask if they have ics adaptor discs for your bindings. If they don't have adaptors, buy new bindings either burton est, or a binding that is ics compatible.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

any new binding will fit. but yeah, ask rossi for some plates compatible with the channel


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Supra said:


> any new binding will fit. but yeah, ask rossi for some plates compatible with the channel


Not all companies make adapter discs and not all new bindings are ics ready. Some companies still sell adapter discs separately.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

had to look this up but wow, can't believe rome don't make discs for the channel. Could have changed by now though.
Ok, to the OP, if rossi don't have discs, get either burton or union or flow or flux bindings.


----------

